# Question about Cloud backups



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 3 iphones on my itunes account.  How can we back up each phone without mixing contacts, etc.? Can we each have a different cloud account and still be able to use the same itunes library?  Apparently, I have it set up wrong since I am getting their contacts and some of mine are missing.  I am so confused, so spell it out for me. Thanks!!

Mala


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It is confusing. iCloud accounts are tied to your Apple ID. So you can't share info between iCloud or iTunes accounts.

You can have multiple devices registered to an account, however.

Mike


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I do have them registered to the same account but I am getting their contacts and calendar notes.  So tell me this, how do we share music without getting all of their other stuff? It is driving me insane!!  I really don't want my 15 year old son's 4000 contacts! Ok so I am exaggerating a little.    

I have turned off contacts in the cloud and I am no longer getting them.  But if something happens to the other phones, are their contacts gone?


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Reyn said:


> I do have them registered to the same account but I am getting their contacts and calendar notes. So tell me this, how do we share music without getting all of their other stuff? It is driving me insane!! I really don't want my 15 year old son's 4000 contacts! Ok so I am exaggerating a little.
> 
> I have turned off contacts in the cloud and I am no longer getting them. But if something happens to the other phones, are their contacts gone?


As far as I know, the only way would be to selectively turn off specific iCloud backups. Such as contacts, notes, etc. Try also going to the official Apple help forum at https://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa
Many Apple employees browse there, as well as long-time Apple product users.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Jaqlin Jacobs (Dec 27, 2011)

If you have a number of devices all using the same iCloud account then everything which is being synced is going to be the same on all of then firstly the data lives on the server, and the devices read it from there such as any mail so there's no way of having different devices having different sets of data. Hope this will help.


----------

